# Cheltenham martial arts centre for a novice?



## greatwhite (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi,
I would like to join a martial arts club as a total beginner. I am 42. I have been thinking of www.combineddefensivearts.com or www.martialartscheltenham.co.uk

I am not sure which style I would like to learn.

Has anyone any experience please and thoughts of either/both club?

Thanks


----------



## jobo (Mar 17, 2018)

greatwhite said:


> Hi,
> I would like to join a martial arts club as a total beginner. I am 42. I have been thinking of www.combineddefensivearts.com or www.martialartscheltenham.co.uk
> 
> I am not sure which style I would like to learn.
> ...


go and try them, its really the only way, the first looks a bit more " modern, the second a bit more traditional. 

you can tell nothing from a web site, apart from how good the,web site developer was,
pick one and go and see what you think


----------



## greatwhite (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks Jobo. I have actually paid for  3 sessions trying Krav Maga instead. I liked the look of the style and what they offer. The only disadvantage is it is in a hall at certain times of the week and not at a centre which is open all day long to use.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 17, 2018)

greatwhite said:


> Thanks Jobo. I have actually paid for  3 sessions trying Krav Maga instead. I liked the look of the style and what they offer. The only disadvantage is it is in a hall at certain times of the week and not at a centre which is open all day long to use.


It's very rare to find a martial art gym that's open all day. Most places are exactly that classes at certain times of the day. Maybe a few professional boxing and Mma gyms would do this but most won't at all.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 17, 2018)

The mma street defence looks rubbish.

Yep fat guy on a diet rubbish.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 17, 2018)

Going to throw an idea out there because I have been playing around with it with some new guys who have joined out BJJ class.

A good martial art should be a bit awful and you should be terrible.

So one of these guys after his first roll got submitted twenty times by everyone. Wore knees elbows and forearms and was exhausted.

And he was like "mate this isn't for me"

And I had to explain to him that. That is what being new at martial arts is. It is a bunch of suck until such time as it doesn't suck. Because that is how you progress at something that is hard.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 17, 2018)

The first school seems to teach a home-brewed eclectic system inspired by JKD. It’s not clear what the instructor’s qualifications are. (Champion in “semi-contact kickboxing”? That seems a bit of an oxymoron.) The videos don’t look great, but it might be worth checking out if there’s nothing better around.

The website for the second school tells exactly nothing. It doesn’t even say what martial art they teach! It refers to “martial arts” as if it was one thing. That would be a huge red flag for me, but I suppose you could call them up and try to get more info.


----------



## Anarax (Mar 17, 2018)

Both seem very commercial and the video of the one school had a lot of questionable techniques.

Are there any other options near you?


----------



## Tames D (Mar 18, 2018)

The second website LOST me with the kids birthday parties.


----------



## Swanson (Mar 18, 2018)

I do Krav Maga
It's great self defence


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Anarax said:


> Are there any other options near you?




There is, 40 minutes away but worth the travel for one of the best gyms in the UK.  
http://trojanfreefighters.uk/


----------



## Anarax (Mar 18, 2018)

Tez3 said:


> There is, 40 minutes away but worth the travel for one of the best gyms in the UK.
> Trojan Worcester – MMA, Muay Thai, BJJ, Dutch Kickboxing and Boxing


The site looks a lot better and seems legit. Looks like a great group to train with


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 18, 2018)

Anarax said:


> seems legit.




Seems? They are a great bunch of people and very genuine, awesome martial artists.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 18, 2018)

Anarax said:


> The site looks a lot better and seems legit. Looks like a great group to train with



At the very least book in for that Greg Jackson seminar.


----------

